# help for complete rooting newbies?



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

so my Thunderbolt is the first Android device I've owned, and the first I rooted - which was super easy, thanks to the Revolutionary tool and a few other tools developed specifically for the 'Bolt. I've never messed with ADB or anything more complicated than the one-click method.

I'm not entirely sure I want to root the N7 when it arrives....but, I'm pretty sure.

I'm hoping someone can offer a guide for someone like me on how to root...what do I need to install on my computer, what files do I need to download, etc. I'm not a complete loss, I'm very good at following directions and I'm "tech savvy" in general terms, but I am starting from a dead stop with this device.

any and all help is appreciated, thanks in advance!


----------



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

number5toad said:


> so my Thunderbolt is the first Android device I've owned, and the first I rooted - which was super easy, thanks to the Revolutionary tool and a few other tools developed specifically for the 'Bolt. I've never messed with ADB or anything more complicated than the one-click method.
> 
> I'm not entirely sure I want to root the N7 when it arrives....but, I'm pretty sure.
> 
> ...


Download http://dottech.org/downloads/adb_fastboot_and_other_tools.zip or the android sdk from www.android.com (as is pointed out by another poster in this thread, the sdk is a very good thing to have so I would recommend downloading it) (warning: these files are not from me and i cannot guarantee anything about them, I just found them online...you can use other ones or download the sdk from google) and extract to an easy to remember location. Start command prompt there(in the folder you extracted it to) and:
Type:
fastboot oem unlock (warning this will wipe all the data on your device)

Download: 
http://goo.im/devs/birdman/CWM-grouper-recovery.img

Put into folder with fastboot and adb

Type(into command prompt running in your folder with fastboot):
fastboot flash recovery CWM-grouper-recovery.img

Reboot to recovery immediately

To make recovery stick do this(otherwise stock recovery will overwrite it on reboot):


> Go to mount menu and mount system
> 
> Type(into command prompt running in the directory adb is in):
> adb shell
> ...


For root, flash this(in recovery) - http://static.clockworkmod.com/developer/3654/3095/JB-SuperSU.zip

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

if you think the thunderbolt was easy to root, the nexus7 will be super easy to root.

also, you should read more and post less: http://rootzwiki.com...k-to-stock-wip/

if that's not simple enough, http://rootzwiki.com/topic/28585-cwmeasyroot-nexus-7/


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

rexdog1888 said:


> Download http://dottech.org/d...other_tools.zip (warning: these files are not from me and i cannot guarantee anything about them, I just found them online...you can use other ones or download the sdk from google) and extract to an easy to remember location. Start command prompt there(in the folder you extracted it to) and:
> Type:
> fastboot oem unlock (warning this will wipe all the data on your device)
> 
> ...


much obliged, that's very helpful.

your second and third links aren't working for me, but I can track the files down myself - the second is recovery and the third is the JB SU binary, right?


----------



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

number5toad said:


> much obliged, that's very helpful.
> 
> your second and third links aren't working for me, but I can track the files down myself - the second is recovery and the third is the JB SU binary, right?


Yes that is correct.

Oh sorry I think I screwed up the links, just a minute and I'll fix them.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

number5toad said:


> much obliged, that's very helpful.
> 
> your second and third links aren't working for me, but I can track the files down myself - the second is recovery and the third is the JB SU binary, right?


Links fixed...sorry about that.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

no big deal - looked like the forum was parsing the ... as part of the url. after I confirmed what they were, it was easy to track them down. thanks for fixing the links anyway!

last question - the bootloaders / recoveries / root / back to stock thread has instructions for flashing a bootloader and a link - is that necessary to get root, or is it just an alternate bootloader you can flash?


----------



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

number5toad said:


> no big deal - looked like the forum was parsing the ... as part of the url. after I confirmed what they were, it was easy to track them down. thanks for fixing the links anyway!
> 
> last question - the bootloaders / recoveries / root / back to stock thread has instructions for flashing a bootloader and a link - is that necessary to get root, or is it just an alternate bootloader you can flash?


I do not believe that is necessary but I am not absolutely sure. Hopefully someone else can answer that for sure...

Edit: I think that may just be the stock boot loader it ships with....but I don't have one in front of me so I cannot check
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I've already gone through a rant about doing things the right way, so let me chime in here.

The first reply has a link to ADB and fastboot but I would say grab the SDK FROM GOOGLE that way you get your tools from Google and can keep them up to date (though I don't see ADB or fastboot changing). Everything else is the same really, I'd just personally prefer and recommend getting the tools from Google and setting up the SDK properly, there are more useful things included too.

Now, I had a thunderbolt too and I unlocked it when it came out using an engineering bootloader and then another time with revolutionary when that came out because it became the recommended method, I suppose because the engineering bootloader was pre-release. Anyway, I now have a Galaxy Nexus which is unlockable just like the Nexus 7, and let me tell you, it's so much nicer this way. It's nice being able to flash things with fastboot rather than using RUUs which will screw you over if you need to get to recovery and you accidentally left one on your phone.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

for what it's worth, the first reply originally said to download the SDK from Google - it was probably edited later to give a slightly easier or less intimidating option. and I already downloaded the SDK and stuck it in my Drive for easy access later.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

number5toad said:


> for what it's worth, the first reply originally said to download the SDK from Google - it was probably edited later to give a slightly easier or less intimidating option. and I already downloaded the SDK and stuck it in my Drive for easy access later.


Good man. I'm determined to teach people to do it right!


----------



## ocbooger (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.galaxynexusforum.com/forum/galaxy-nexus-hacking-mods-lte-cdma/1445-wugs-galaxy-nexus-root-toolkit.html#post22678

Sent from my DarkHorse Revolution themed Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Tso Nexus (Mar 3, 2012)

Easy? Im using wugs fresh tool...ill let that do the work

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

ocbooger said:


> Easy? Im using wugs fresh tool...ill let that do the work
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Why is there no dislike button...


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm gonna run it stock for a while, to let development catch up and catch all the bugs if nothing else.

but if and when I root, I'm still gonna do it the old fashioned way.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Se post here. You want to unlock it right away, because if you don't unlock right away it will wipe everything on the device when you do (security reasons).

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/30182-any-reason-not-to-use-wugfreshs-toolkit/#entry819466


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

...fair enough.

is the process any different on a Mac? I don't like or trust the PCs at my office.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Nope, fastboot and adb are in the android sdk (platform-tools). Just need that + the usb driver. SDK has osx/linux/windows versions.

http://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

It's all the same once you get adb and fastboot set up along with any associated drivers.


----------



## alershka (Jun 9, 2011)

Quick question rooters: I was about to do a quick backup of the N7 then unlock and root. Will the Transformer movie still play on an unlocked and rooted N7?

Thanks.


----------

